# Look what we've just ordered



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/home.php

New Concorde New Liner 2200 XXL

Plenty of room for you all!!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Be cheaper buying ex London bus ...look very smiliar.   


Keith


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We will have a matching pair then!


Good job the MHF clock is an hour slow or the order would not be valid :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank goodness it's the 1st of April :roll: :roll: :roll: 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I was nearly fooled! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DJP said:


> We will have a matching pair then!
> 
> Good job the MHF clock is an hour slow or the order would not be valid :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's cos you haven't altered the time in your profile !


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh..............
Was it and April fool joke then, awww.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I fell for it as well.   

cabby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

gudlucker said:


> Be cheaper buying ex London bus ...look very smiliar.
> 
> Keith


I might just upgrade if they build a double decker.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Fooled me, mind you that don't take much.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Fooled me, mind you that don't take much.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

mind you it is good to know that they have such a sense of humour. not many dealers would have done that.

cabby


----------

